# Types and their Avatars



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think I've ever done that, but I do always get distracted by avatars. Much more so than I do by quotes, anyway.


----------



## Hapalo (Sep 4, 2011)

C.C. said:


> I almost want to change my avatar to that of Mike Haggar pile driving a shark, now.


DO IT! DO IT! I COMMAND YOU!






MIKE HAGGAR!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I might have the most un-INTJ avatar ever.


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

I do this alot xD I'm like...oh yep...he's an ESTP or whatever xD I do tend to see connections between type and avatars. Although I can't really put it into words. T.T sorry
usually ESTP has some really strange/funny/ugly avatar xD i dunno it's a certain type of humor they put into their avatars that i can see. or maybe that's just an ExTP thing because I see it in ENTP's pics too....


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

My avatar represents the contradictory duplicity present in the nature of all human beings. The outwardly/inwardly strict, morbid or serious vs the outwardly/inwardly jovial, mocking and faecitious...etc. We are facets of all our persona's and we project as we are projected upon.

Of course it's also nothing more than a humourous comparison of similar costumes as perceived through observational humour.

See what I did THAR?!

I think this says it best:


----------



## C.C. (Apr 29, 2011)

Hapalo said:


> DO IT! DO IT! I COMMAND YOU!
> 
> 
> MIKE HAGGAR!


Mike Haggar, mayor of planet Earth.


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> I might have the most un-INTJ avatar ever.


 Ummm. It has Stephen Hawking in it... 'nuff said!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

No, I actually pay more attention to names and then see the type listed first.

What are INTPs avatars like?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Mine are usually too random to go by for my type, more showing my attitude or a temporary fancy so I don't know if it's a good indication of type for anyone just based on, my own habits. I do try to make them match my name in some way however, not sure about anyone else...


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

NaughyChimp said:


> As an ENFP, I've noticed that many of "my folk" (including me) have either artsy or funny-in-a-cutesie way (like my furry baby chimp) avatars. INTJs often have funny-in-a-black-humour way avatars.


I've noticed that as well! Though, I've always based my avatars that have some representation of my current mood (apparently, emoticons aren't enough, lol)


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe it's the massive headache talking but I _think_ I've noticed IxFPs generally have rather artsy avas.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags (Mar 11, 2012)

@NaughyChimp lol your avatar is SO ENFP XD


----------



## espyr (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never really done this, but I feel compelled to do so now thanks to this thread.

What kind of avatar would an INFJ have?


----------



## Knight_In_Rags (Mar 11, 2012)

@Neon Knight DUUUUUDE WE'RE BOTH KNIGHTS!


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

Knight_In_Rags said:


> @NaughyChimp lol your avatar is SO ENFP XD


 Hahahah. I KNOW. I feel like such a stereotype... : ) In fact, the realisation that my avatar simply wouldn't be used by an INTJ or ISTJ is one of the reasons I started this thread.


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

MortimerVonKraus said:


> No, I actually pay more attention to names and then see the type listed first.
> 
> What are INTPs avatars like?


 I dunno - I don't spend much time on the INTP forum. How would you characterise them?

I'm afraid I'm not much of an expert on this. But I spend most of my PerC time on the ENFP, INTJ or ISTJ forums and I've noticed a bit of a difference amongst the avatars. It certainly doesn't apply to everyone or maybe even most. But, for instance, if I were reading a thread on the ENFP forum and saw an avatar representing a character from the Watchmen (the graphic novel), I'd think Oh, I wonder if that's an INTJ posting here and then look to see if I was correct. And, in a thread written about ENFPs on the ISTJ board, if I see an avatar of a cutesie animal (for an example, please see my avatar, to the left) or the photo of someone staring at the camera with a huge goofy grin, I'll think, I bet that's an ENFP response and not an ISTJ one. 

Go and spend some time looking at the avatars on the forum of a Type you don't usually spend time in, and you might begin to see these slight differences that I think I see... or you'll realise that this theory of mine is totally invalid : )


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

Knight_In_Rags said:


> [MENTION=12196] WE'RE BOTH KNIGHTS!


 You're knights of the Ne!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Well as long as you are guessing first and checking after, not checking first and thinking "oh of course", as that's a type of bias.

Good luck with mine anyhow =P


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> I might have the most un-INTJ avatar ever.


 True - not especially INTJ. BUT if your sweet doggie were wearing a party hat, standing on his/her hind legs with the caption, "It's Corgi Time!," that would be less INTJ, still (perhaps ESFP?!) : )


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I notice there are slight patterns with some types. IxFx types often have very artsy avatars, and ExTJs and less often IxTJs have single figures in a powerful/ authoritative pose. Not much other than that, though.


----------



## happyrain (Apr 25, 2012)

Mine is kind of random. I picked a picture to be my avatar, and then I made my user. Done.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

L'Empereur said:


> I might have the most un-INTJ avatar ever.



excuse you.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

NaughyChimp said:


> True - not especially INTJ. BUT if your sweet doggie were wearing a party hat, standing on his/her hind legs with the caption, "It's Corgi Time!," that would be less INTJ, still (perhaps ESFP?!) : )



I have an ESFP side. The corgi is an ENFJ though.


----------



## NingenExp (Apr 4, 2011)

All INTJ has an ESFP side, completely true

What about my avatar?


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I guess I make a lot of mindfucking then.


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

NingenExp said:


> What about my avatar?


 dunno - I don't claim to be an "avatar Savant" but I'd guess that you're an F of some kind and I'd be quite surprised if an ESTJ had that photo.


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

Seriously, if you noticed this photo as an avatar in a thread that was made up of all ENFPs and ISTJs, wouldnt you guess that it belonged to one of the ENFPs even before looking at the Type?


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Both INFJ and INFP tend to be artsy, but there is a bit of Ni/Ne divide between them, generally. INFJs tend to have more symbolism, INFP tend to be more quirky. From what I've noticed.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

This not a Type the avatar thread but I am curious if any gets any impressions about my JCF/MBTI type from my signature quote. If so, leave a message on my wall.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't type people by their avatars, though my current one was influenced by my type. I saw this image, amongst many other images from Type 1s, in a short video about Enneagram 1s on GoConscious.com. That video opened my eyes, then shattered my heart and basically caused an "_Oh My God, how could I have not seen this, even though it was always there?_" type of reaction. Then came uncontrollable sobbing and a desire to fix what was really wrong. Someone asked me about my avatar on another forum, and here is the explanation I gave for why I chose it:

My avatar is one of a fallen angel. It depicts a struggle Ive had inside myself for years. Basically, I want to be a good person, but I also want to enjoy the pleasures of the world without feeling guilty. If you look at the angel in my avatar, you will see that she is dressed in black, and is looking down from the sky. Also, it looks to me like her wings are broken, like she`s lost her ability to fly- possibly as punishment for her temptation of wanting to be worldly. 

Normally, my type does not influence my avatar- I just put up whatever I feel like, really. But this time, I specifically chose one that I thought reflected the core motivation and struggles of a 1. I needed a wake-up call, and I am still getting used to being a 1, in a way. But I feel like I've gotten to the heart of the matter finally, and while I can't predict the future, I think I'm finally where I belong.

ETA: Seeing as this thread is in the MB forum, I can definitely say my MBTI type didn't influence my choice. My avatar is, I believe, INFP. Although I'm not entirely sure- INFx seems likely.

ETA again: After reading the descriptions of INFJs and INFPs, I think my angel is more likely an INFP.


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

I like people's avatars but I don't usually associate them with their type.

To be honest, my avatar, while it is my favorite color (cerulean blue), it is really there because the avatar I actually want to use might offend people. So when I see my avatar I just pretend the one I want to use is actually there


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I chose my avatar because I miss the innocence of when I was a child, and also I miss the days when children's innocence was valued more. And also I thought it was cute and nice looking. I'm sounding like such a feeler right now.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmm... Cutesy animal? Check. I didn't even know I fit the supposed "ENFP" avatar stereotype. Goodness. O_O 

Honestly, I wanted something slightly like me in the fact there are certain avatar images that just feel foreign. But basically I chose this one because it is blue. Blue is my favourite colour. So there. And then there's an adorable rabbit. It's not as though I thought internally, "The rabbit symbolizes _____". Nope. I just saw the rabbit, saw the blue, saw it was 100x100... Oh yeah, and my sister made this particular avatar a while back. So that is how it came to be. 

I've been thinking about changing it recently, though. I just don't know what I'd change it to. 

@jennandtonic - I'm just letting you know that from the moment I saw that avatar for the first time, I thought it was awesome. ^_^


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I can often tell an xNFP by their avatar, but it's not a sure thing. Mostly that isn't how I guess. I read somebody's post, get an idea in mind about their type, and then check to see if I got it or not. It's kinda fun.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Uhh...I like wolves <.< and I saw this white one with closed eyes. I don't know why, something just drew me to it. I have been using it ever since and have no desire to change it. Is it INFP-ish?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> The only thing I've really noticed, is many INTx types posting some obscure picture representing something from the physical sciences. As if we need to make ourselves seem even more pretentious and pedantic. :tongue:


Not everyone does that lol. But I've seen many who do and it's so weird. Like I need a confirmation that all we can ever be interested in is science; pretentious is the right word, yes.

Also, I don't think my avatar is typical, either...


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Rim said:


> Uhh...I like wolves <.< and I saw this white one with closed eyes. I don't know why, something just drew me to it. I have been using it ever since and have no desire to change it. Is it INFP-ish?


Not really. I'd have guessed SP or maybe INFJ by the avatar if I didn't know you.


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

I can generally guess within one or two letters by avatar, easier with signatures.

Looking at mine, I'd guess ENTP or ENFP.


----------



## NightGeist (May 6, 2012)

Hosker said:


> I notice there are slight patterns with some types. IxFx types often have very artsy avatars, and ExTJs and less often IxTJs have single figures in a powerful/ authoritative pose. Not much other than that, though.


I'm playing into a stereotype. I am so ashamed....ok shames is over. Now is time for diet coke.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Rim said:


> Uhh...I like wolves <.< and I saw this white one with closed eyes. I don't know why, something just drew me to it. I have been using it ever since and have no desire to change it. Is it INFP-ish?


I think it's type Rim-ish. XD 

INFP-ish? Sure. It doesn't _not_ look like it could be INFP-ish.


----------



## formal riot (May 6, 2012)

well this

http://cartoonoveranalyzations.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/mbti_pony.jpg

and I find it funnyfunny


----------



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Now I want to gather all the avatars on this forum with their types and see if there are some trends.

... meh... too much work.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

NaughyChimp said:


> You're knights of the Ne!


Holy crap. Once I've confirmed Ne as my type I'll have to rename NeOn Knight or something or just leave it like this and "imply" it


----------



## OreoBlizzard (Apr 7, 2012)

I dunno. Do folks consider my avatar to be INFP-ish? D8
Never thought about it...

I picked this one because it's what I do when I'm at home alone. And sometimes when I'm not alone. But then I weird my mom and sister out so I get back to doing it alone.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

NaughyChimp said:


> You're knights of the Ne!


Darn! I misread that as "the knights who _say_ "Ni"...


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Ever in search of things to entertainment myself with, I often study avatars and try to think of the story behind them.

Mine is likely (sadly) type-typical. I have often thought about changing it, but am afraid of inciting anarchy on the ENFP forum.


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

Zster said:


> I have often thought about changing it, but am afraid of inciting anarchy on the ENFP forum.


 The ENFP forum is always in a state of anarchy... and we love it that way : )


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

Zster said:


> Darn! I misread that as "the knights who _say_ "Ni"...


 Well, I was trying to make a play on that... glad you caught it! : )


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I love my new avatar, it really defines who i am. Dark/light, depending on the mood. I love black and white photography with a splash of color. I may decorate my stick man i created and use that in the future. No artist here, i'm too lazy to create. That's what my gay friends are for  love em.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

...I have no idea what type my avatar looks like.


----------



## A_Stah (May 13, 2012)

I simply based my avatar on a quiz I took for animal/MBTI correlation. Not sure if that counts or not...but I did also get Penguin and Bear as a potential possibility. I think I prefer the Penguin. I like Wolves.......I also like Ben Howard. Excellent song.


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

I really didn't have much meaning to my avatar. I just took an anime pic my sweetheart drew of my OC, Nada, as a small child and then cropped it.

Maybe I'll replace it with another OC I have if I feel like doing such.

Personally though, when I look at other people's avatars, I'm often just drawn into the picture or art itself. There are a lot of people on here who pick really interesting avatars.


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

I just picked my avatar based on my mood. At the time, I just wanted something calming and pleasing to look at and this one fit the bill.

I have not had any desire to change it, but I am just a newbie to PerC.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Like a few others, I usually base my avatar on how witty and funny it is. I think avatars for some people have more personal meaning rather than simply picking a random picture.


----------



## Lola Lolek (May 4, 2012)

anyone notice a correlation between the number of times someone's avatar changes and MBTI type?


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

Spades said:


> Well as long as you are guessing first and checking after, not checking first and thinking "oh of course", as that's a type of bias.
> 
> Good luck with mine anyhow =P


 Well, sure, I have a confirmation bias. I'm not suggesting that I can always look at someone's avatar and immediately know the poster's Type but often I look at the avatar and it just Feels right when matched with the poster's Type.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

NaughyChimp said:


> Well, sure, I have a confirmation bias. I'm not suggesting that I can always look at someone's avatar and immediately know the poster's Type but often I look at the avatar and it just Feels right when matched with the poster's Type.


Does my avatar feel right with my MBTI? :wink:


----------



## NaughyChimp (Jun 20, 2011)

MyName said:


> Does my avatar feel right with my MBTI? :wink:


 Absolutely.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I've seen some slight trends (Cute animals for ISFx, whimsical fantasy for INFx, science-related for INTx), but nothing too concrete. I do find myself thinking "That fits xxxx type". However, something tells me avatar choice can be an effect of knowing type, like if you find out you are called the "Thinker", you might be more likely (on this forum) to pick something cerebral or science related. Not always of course, but just a theory I have.

An interesting test would be to give a random group of people MBTI or Cog. Function tests, but keep the results from them until the end. Meanwhile, let them choose an avatar to represent themselves for the day. Then look for correlation.


----------



## pmj85 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mine was chosen because I like it.

I also like gumdrops.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

NaughyChimp said:


> Absolutely.


Yours does too. :happy: ENFP's are definitely the type most likely to have cute little chimpanzees as their avs.


----------



## Savvi (May 13, 2012)

Sometimes, more often I think avatars show more what people are interested in than something that actually describes their personality type!


----------

